# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Macrolepiota procera o gallipiernos.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches como estamos en temporada mitológica subo unos jóvenes gallipiernos. 
Macrolepiota procera, también conocido como apagador,1 cucurril, parasol, matacandil o galamperna,2 es un hongo basidiomiceto del orden Agaricales.
https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macrolepiota_procera





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Azuer (16-nov-2015),HUESITO (17-nov-2015),JMTrigos (17-nov-2015),Los terrines (16-nov-2015),perdiguera (17-nov-2015),termopar (17-nov-2015)

----------


## Azuer

Pues ahí van algunas fotos más de parasoles de este año, donde se pueden ver ejemplares en varias fases de desarrollo y los distintos aspectos que puede adquirir la cutícula:

----------

frfmfrfm (17-nov-2015),HUESITO (17-nov-2015),Los terrines (17-nov-2015),termopar (17-nov-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Compañero me podrias decir como cocinarlas o conservarlas. 
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## JMTrigos

Ayer tuve ocasion de ver un ejemplar de unos treinte centimetros de diametro.
Saludos.

----------


## Azuer

> Compañero me podrias decir como cocinarlas o conservarlas. 
> Un saludo, Francisco.


Hola Francisco, por desgracia no es una seta que se conserve bien (o al menos yo no sé cómo hacerlo) por lo que sólamente cojo las que pueda consumir en 1 ó 2 días.

El parasol (_Macrolepiota procera_) es un excelente comestible y, como tal, admite muchas preparaciones, siempre eliminando los pies. Asadas simplemente con un poquito de ajo muy picado, perejil, aceite de oliva y sal, están exquisitas, ya sea a la brasa o al horno.

Otra forma exquisita de prepararlas es coger 2 ejemplares tiernos pero totalmente abiertos, quitarles los pies, rellenar las láminas de un ejemplar con trocitos de jamón, ajo picado, perejil, sal y pimienta, y taparlo con el sombrero del otro ejemplar (a modo de bocadillo), se rebozan con huevo, pan rallado y harina y se fríen en aceite de oliva a fuego fuerte. Si lo pruebas luego me cuentas... :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin: 

Por último, otra forma que a mí me gusta mucho es elaborarlas a modo de pizza, siendo la base la seta y rellenando las láminas con queso rallado. El resto de ingredientes va a gusto del consumidor, se mete en el horno hasta que funda el queso y a disfrutar. Es algo parecido a ésto:
http://www.cocinasincarne.es/macrole...-y-gorgonzola/
http://cocinandosetas.blogspot.com.e...-al-horno.html

Saludos.

----------


## Azuer

Por cierto, mucho cuidado de no confundirla con una seta parecida, que también tiene buen tamaño y escamas en el sombrero, pero que es tóxica, me refiero a _Chlorophyllum brunneum_, que tiene el pie liso (no cebrado), el anillo simple a modo de puño de camisa (no doble como _M. procera_) y que su carne enrojece al corte.

Subo algunas fotos de _C. brunneum_:

----------


## Azuer

> Ayer tuve ocasion de ver un ejemplar de unos treinte centimetros de diametro.
> Saludos.



Sí, es cierto, por su tamaño resulta una seta espectacular.
Saludos,
Emilio.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muchas gracias Emilio por la explicación, creo que no hubiera sido capaz de distinguirlas.

Un saludo, Francisco y nuevamente  gracias.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo al últimas fotos de Macrolepiota procera o gallipiernos  que me quedaban.







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

